# STOP: 0x000000D1



## Mr Alpha

I've gotten this BSOD three times now. Once last week, yesterday, and again today. 

It just says STOP: 0x000000D1 and DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. It doesn't mention which file is causing this error, only that a minidump has been done. My first thought was that it was a driver, but I haven't installed any drivers the last two weeks. I don't know where to even begin looking for the reason. :sad: 

I happens when I'm using the computer, switching windows for example, or just clicking somewhere.


----------



## whodat

did you look through these faq's?
http://search.microsoft.com/search/results.aspx?st=b&na=88&View=en-us&qu=0x000000D1


----------



## Mr Alpha

Non of them really apply, but I did notice that two of them referred to USB. I've had some trouble with USB. Sometime it won't detect the printer and sometimes it won't detect the Bluetooth wireless hub. Also, during startup, under the PCI device listing, it says something like OIHC Serial Buss Controller and EIHC Serial Buss Controller (at least something like that) and list their IRQ as NA.


----------



## Geekgirl

Do you have all your mobo drivers installed? Do you also have all your Windows Updates installed?


----------



## Mr Alpha

I've got all High Priority updates installed. From Software, Optional I haven't installed these: 

Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package: x86 (KB909520)
Windows Media Connect 2.0 (KB909993)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0: x86 (KB829019)
Update for WMDRM-enabled Media Players (KB891122)
Windows Media Player 10

As for the mobo driver, I should have all I need. I didn't install Marvell's Ethernet Port driver, it was giving me trouble, and besides I don't need two Ethernet ports. Nor have I installed the Silicon Image SATA/RAID thing, which I'm not using either. I have installed the nForce package, shouldn't it have given me the drivers I need?


----------



## Geekgirl

I'm suspecting a corrupt video driver....course I could be wrong :1angel: 
Have you checked for updated drivers for the vid? Anything questionable in the Device Manager?


----------



## Mr Alpha

No question marks or such in the device manager, if that is what your talking about. Other than that the whole device manager looks suspect to my untrained eye. My vid drivers are Nvidias Forceware 81.xx, not sure of the exact one.


----------



## Geekgirl

Try uninstalling your USB drivers via Device Manager and reinstalling


----------



## Mr Alpha

Exactly which of these are the USB drivers?


----------



## Geekgirl

In Device Manager you should see Universal Serial Bus Controllers. The drivers are located on your mobo cd.


----------



## Mr Alpha

Last time I tried to install the USB drivers from the mobos CD it just said that I got them with Wondows XP SP1 or later.


----------



## whodat

as tj mentioned. try updating your video driver
good luck


----------



## dai

http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_4.html


----------



## Mr Alpha

Well, I just did a clean install of my video driver, and haven't had a blue screen jet, although I'm not ready to break out the champagne just yet.

While doing all this restarting I did notice that under the PCI listing part there were also other things with an IRQ of NA, but it goes by to fast for me to see what they are.


----------



## Geekgirl

Keep us posted :grin:


----------



## Mr Alpha

I just got a new BSOD. :sad: I wasn't doing anything at the time, the computer was on, playing my play list while I was studying; suddenly the music stopped, and all I could hear was a fraction of the last tone playing over and over again. But this time it wasn't the D1 but a STOP: 0x0000000A; nor did it this time say what had caused the error. 

I did observe that there are 5 different things under the PCI device listing with an IRQ of NA, and that two of them are Serial Bus Controller.


----------



## dai

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=314063&sd=RMVP


----------

